# My 510 4dr



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Here is a pic of my 510. I photoshopped of what I'm thinking about doing. Converting it to a 2dr and shaving all the handles. We'll see...


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Dont forget the mirrors bro, add 22" Niche wheels, ground effects, and molded bumpers


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Niche's or Daytons? Tough decisions. Hey but I got that oil leak to stop, I put that 20/50 like you said, tightend them bolts up a lil bit and its all gravy.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, your right. Them 24" Triple Gold Daytons would be killer. How bout some spinners on a 510!!! You might start a new fad.

Most early stuff like that uses 20-50w or straight 30wt works fine also.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

To make sure we are on the right page we are both talkin spinner hubcaps here right? I got the rims to bolt them right on already.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

synthetic sometimes makes oil leaks that weren't there with standard oils, and they tend to stop leaking unless the seals are really old.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey B11 I see you got a oil cooler on your ride. How is that working out for you? I been thinking about putting one on my ride, but I been reading around that it can effect start ups and getting the car up to operating temps. What do ya guys think, does a dime need one?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

No way, you got 24's for it 



nizmo559 said:


> To make sure we are on the right page we are both talkin spinner hubcaps here right? I got the rims to bolt them right on already.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> Hey B11 I see you got a oil cooler on your ride. How is that working out for you? I been thinking about putting one on my ride, but I been reading around that it can effect start ups and getting the car up to operating temps. What do ya guys think, does a dime need one?


Well A series engines are rumored to need an oil cooler if you beat on it hard. I just put in a new check valve that won't starve the engine of oil at idle, so that should help. I stole this system out of my old b11, it's a mistubishi starion oilcooler with a remote filter and a standard oil thermostat.

I find that the oil cooler helps keep the oil pressure up at 50 lbs at any time i'm off idle, the check valve means that i have oil pressure till the system bleeds it out into the crank, so I have oil pressure when the engine isn't turning. Also, between the oilcooler, the big radiator and the airdam, the car runs slightly below he middle of the temp gauge going 85 on 90+ degree days. That should make the engine last lots longer.

I also find that there is a little less drag on the engine because of the check valve.

it's all R&D stuff, it probably doesn't need it, but it's not hurting anything ( cept my wallet ) and all the fun bits will swap to any car.

biggest problem is that some people want to save the $40 and don't use the oil cooler thermostat, that could cause problems with the oil never getting up to temp. The check valve also keeps everything primed so it starts up nicely.

what year 510 is that? I need to find a decent 510 to play with for my GF.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice details, I'll probably look into doing that, I think the 510 would benefit a lot from an oil cooler set up similar to that. There is always 510's coming up for sale off and on in the LA area and SF bay area. 240z's too. My 510 is a 71 it used to be Chris's aka 510mods, I traded my 510 that got crushed by a tree.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Since the L motors use PH8A filters, those are the most common of all the FRAM ones. Near all chevy's and ford use that also. So you can get a remote oil filter kit and a oil cooler kit really cheap, pretty much at any shop. Or take a look at JC Whitney online and look them up for prices. They are my fav place to get stuff from.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Cool that fact I diddnt know. Now that you mention it check this out: This kit I found on summit is a "ford racing" oil cooler kit with the filter size FL-1A. I was checking out this oil filter website http://gravelyinfo.com/what_you_should_know_about_oil_filters_must_read they say that the ph8a is equivalent to the FL-1A so thats all good everything should fit.What do you guys think about the kit? Worth it?

It says it has a self regulating design which bypasses cold engine oil automatically, until the oil viscosity decreases enough to allow oil to flow through the main body of the cooler.

So my main question is what kind of check valve would you need with this system. Or would you even need one. I see there is Crankcase Evacuation Replacement Check Valves, one way valves (fuel), i'm kinda confused on if there is a specific type to get.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the ford oil cooler kit is what you want, I still use a smaller standard filter but if you have room in the bay it will fit the big PH-1 ( think that's the # ) filter, I just don't have room for one that big.

I'll save you the hunt for the check valve, they are a special thing found in dry sump systems, I spent a while trying to hunt the thing down.

check:
http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/ProductSelection.asp?Product=3606 
expensive ones
http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/ProductSelection.asp?Product=3605 
cheaper one

I think that the best thing to do is change the filter often if you're using one of those ones from the store, good thing is that as you add in all this stuff for the oil cooler, getting a good professional oil filter system is easier, and changing the filter can be done at the gas station if you want.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I have used the B&M style coolers and they have that built in bypass too. It works, all it does to accomplish that is if the oil is too thick to go through the smaller tubes in the cooler, then it is allowed to divert to the larger direct tubes. They have incrementally different size tubes in the cooler, plus the design is pretty much very solid, you can stand on it and wont do anything. Dont get the oil cooler that you hose clamp around the filter, it dont do anything. Just like the Tornado air thing.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Awsome, i'll probably order up that ford kit, and check valve next paycheck. Thanks guys it all makes a lot more sense.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Interior*

Here is the interior, I'm re-doing the dash 1/4 inch thick plywood. This is the before shot looking a little wild. I just installed this voltmeter gauge that was from a oldschool mazda pickup. Looks pretty classic I got it for free. Oh how do you guys like the armrest I got it out of a datsun pick up 4x4. Works for me.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Its looking good. I was actually thinking that a brushed aluminum dash would be really trick in there.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*I have Beat!!!*

Okay some rough pictures of my stereo install. Yes I have some cloth material to adjust to clean it up a bit. Im just happy I can bump some music on my long work trips.









Air duct looked like a perfect spot for a 6.5 until I got it in there. But its not so bad with the cloth material covering it up. Sounds great.








Thats one lonley looking speaker hopefully I can get him some friends to play with next pay day.

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/11/web/371000-371999/371239_85_full.jpg[/IMG] Almost perfect.











I need some glue.


----------

